# Finally, I've got a dedicated coffee place



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

Has been upgraded a bit since then 🤤


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow, looks amazing! Nice and clean.


----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Wow, looks amazing! Nice and clean.


 A portable hoover has not been taken into the shot 😜


----------



## JohnC56 (Oct 17, 2020)

Is this the compak grinder you've got for sale listed as brand new?


----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

JohnC56 said:


> Is this the compak grinder you've got for sale listed as brand new?


 No, It's the same, I have two compaks.


----------

